# New, and my experience



## redbird2448 (Feb 28, 2010)

Due to hypothyroid and a history of a mother with goiter, my gp sent me to get an ultrasound.

I have two one centimeter cysts in the center of my left lobe, so they sent me for a FNA.

What an experience.
Hurt like hell! :sad0016:

The pathologist is right in the room with you and does the check right then.
I was about to faint from the fna, and the endo said my nodes were very hard.

I was sent to a connecting room and I heard them talking for nearly 30 minuts.
The pathologist suspects medullary cancer. :sad0047:
They did blood work to back that up, and the endo told me Sat, that
the one blood test look fine, but the other one looked iffy.
Said my gp would get in touch with me on Mon to sched. surgery.

I am fine with this, but I am wondering a couple things.
One, I did hear them discuss about taking another sample, but the endo
said he would NOT put me though that again! Thank god.

Now I am wondering if the pathologist was just a little excited about 
seeing something "different" and jumped the gun on the diagnosis or why
might he have wanted another sample?

I am going to get all my test levels and post them here for feed back.
Surgery does not scare me, as I have no physical symptoms to speak of,
and well, surgery just does not scare me,
frightening my family to death does.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redbird2448 said:


> Due to hypothyroid and a history of a mother with goiter, my gp sent me to get an ultrasound.
> 
> I have two one centimeter cysts in the center of my left lobe, so they sent me for a FNA.
> 
> ...


When a nodule is hard (calcified), it is highly suspicious.

I would agree to the surgery. It could save your life. If discovered early on as yours seems to be, it is easily taken care of.

However, a second opinion is always good. Have you considered this?

Let us know what you decide.

Sorry this is happening to you. We are here for you.


----------

